# where to get body work/paint in michigan



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

I am looking to get a few dents pulled(3 of them that are all very small on the drivers door and passengers door) and some fenders, hood, and bumper painted in west Michigan. CarStar in town didn't do an excellent job on my truck, so I'm just wondering if anyone has had experience around Grand Rapids. 

Thanks.


----------

